# Mountain lion and deer trail cam photo



## twopopper

Don't know for sure, but this picture is sapose to be from the Hope North Dakota area. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Dawgs13

I got this email a few days ago saying it was from Georgia. I think its a fake. I may be wrong.


----------



## dleier

let me just say that one has been around for a little while. Most credible information I saw was that it came from Texas:

http://www.outdooroddities.com/2009/03/ ... tail-deer/


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Looks fake, why are there no shadows from the flash?


----------



## barebackjack

That cant be from ND......nobody baits with a feeder! Now if it was ten semi-loads of grain in the background like everybody talks about, than it may be ND.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

twopopper said:


> Don't know for sure, but this picture is sapose to be from the Hope North Dakota area. Anyone know for sure?


No but there may or may not have been a mt. Lion spotted by hope last night! 8)


----------



## verg

check out keloland.com
A Sd news station did a check on it cuz it has been said it was from SD.
Comes from Texas.


----------



## Trapper99

i would say photo shopped. No shadows. no blood. No drag marks.No nothing. and what does it have a hold on? few hairs? can'te really see that its biting the deer cause the skin or jaw is not twister like if it were being pulled by.


----------



## twopopper

Found out that it started as a hoax in Hope ND and got blown way out of praportion!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I just noticed, look at the front forward leg, it has almost no taper to it.


----------



## Chuck Smith

here is a simple one.....Look at the soil.... very sandy and dry. Looks like tx, az, ok, type ground. Not upper Midwestern ground.

But I got this as a cell phone pic saying it was from slayton MN. So this cat has made its rounds. :beer:


----------



## wmmichael20

I'm with trapper in this one photo shop all the way we got the photo a few years ago and they said it was from the u.p in michigan and as we all know mt.lions are trophy hunters we all know better than that they take the weak or small wouldnt piss with a buck like that one on one to big a chance it would get itself injured


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

I got the same text message of that picture from my brother in Idaho. So not really sure where it was taken from


----------



## papapete

http://www.outdooroddities.com/2009/03/ ... tail-deer/

This has been going around for quit awhile. This site has a much better pic also.


----------



## papapete

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl= ... N%26um%3D1

this has pic for other cases.


----------



## Robert Reezon

twopopper said:


> Don't know for sure, but this picture is sapose to be from the Hope North Dakota area. Anyone know for sure?


Confirmed, the photo is not fake, but a really amazing trail camera photo taken on a ranch in South Texas. There were multiple photos showing deer running away from the feeder just before the lion pounced. NC Game Commission also confirmed this to be fact as the photo was circulating here in NC as a trail camera photo near Old Fort, NC, just east of Asheville. We do use feeders here in NC, legally.


----------



## Robert Reezon

The ranch owner in Texas even said he found the whitetail's head and remains about six weeks after thephotos were taken. A truly remarkable occurrence, especially since it was caught on film. A special thanks to Chet Markgraf for his story and these photos! The story is on Buckmanager web site


----------

